# External Heater for a 2 Gallon Glass Bowl?



## NewBettaKate (May 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone! My husband and I just purchased our first pet - a double crown tail betta named Max. Our habitat is a 2 gallon glass fish bowl (the standard kind with a flat front and back) with rocks at the bottom, a java fern, a small "ruin" ornament and a small bamboo stalk. We will be adding a snail in about a month (per Petco's instructions).

During the day the water temp is steady at about 72, but at night it drops to about 69. I have been trying to find a heater that will work for us that I don't have to put IN the bowl and take up room with a cord and all that. I found the Hydor Mini Aquarium Heater online and it seems that it might work; do you all think I could attach it to the back of the bowl on the OUTSIDE and have it work okay? Don't want a fire hazard or anything in my house 

Thank you for your help!
Kate


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

OK - first, welcome to the forum & welcome to the wonderful world of bettas! 

What you have is called a drum bowl (because of the flat sides). I own 2 of the 2 gals. and they work very well for a single betta, IMO. I would not add a snail, however, because they are regular little poop machines - LOL!!! You are FAR better off doing your water changes than trying to depend on a snail to clean up (if that is your thinking in getting a snail). 

A submersible, adjustable in the tank heater is the way to go, IMO/E. They are made to go in the tank/bowl and there is no fire hazard. The Elite Mini Submersible 25w is a TERRIFIC little heater that works well & won't take up a ton of space. I own one, have another on order (because I am so impressed with the first one), and know a number of posters here use them & like them. You can use them either vertically or horizontally - myself, I like my submersible heaters in the horizontal position. 

Again - NO fire hazard!!!! 

If you like, you can even add a small internal filter to a 2 gal. drum bowl! 

Here is a good site, IMO, with good prices - they ARE a tick slow in the shipping dept., but the prices are pretty good:

http://www.petmountain.com/show_product/11442-511584

Hope that helps and, again, WELCOME!!!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

The heater Lion Mom suggested is a wonderful heater. I would highly recommend it. I have a few of them myself.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I haven't used that heater myself but if LionMom ans Iheartmybettas uses it then it must be pretty good. =]

I've never found an external heater and those are much more dangerous to deal with anyway. 

What you want is a submersible manually adjustable heater because the heater wont know when to start or stop heating unless it is in the water and can determine how cool or warm the water is.

A snail will only make your water dirty. I strongly advise against it.

Welcome to the forums and congratulations on your beautiful new boy! =]


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> OK - first, welcome to the forum & welcome to the wonderful world of bettas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two questions. When I looked at that heater, it say that it is NOT fully submersible--that there's a "max water line" on it. Just want to make sure it's the correct one since you said you have it horizontal. 

Also, wondering what filter you use.

Thank you!

Kumi


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

It's fully submersible. It says on the package. Not sure why the website says it's not.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, it is fully submersible - it has a MINIMUM water line near the top. 

Here is the filter I use in my 2 gal. bowls/tanks:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...032000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2607wt_781

Yes, they are a tad pricey, but they work GREAT!! I have had mine for years & the only thing I have ever done is clean them. 

I got them from that seller (plus other items at times) without any problem. He is the only place I have ever been able to find that filter.

Oh - one more thing about that filter. I don't use all the extra "stuff" that comes with it - just the filter itself.


----------

